# Is this a SnowShoe Cat?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

There is this stray cat at the barn that comes over from time to time. I could never get near the cat because he/she thought that the orange barn cat was near by. 

Today...this cat was INSIDE the barn!:mrgreen::mrgreen: I think he/she knew about the barn cat being put down. So it was safe for this cat to be inside the barn.

So I took some pictures and was wondering if this breed is a Snow Shoe cat? I looked up some pics on google.. and it looks pretty close. But I thought I would come on here to confirm with you guys.

This cat seems friendly too.  I hope he/she comes by again.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty kitty, but very unlikely to be a purebred.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Could definitely have some Snowshoe, Ragdoll, and/or Siamese in him maybe? Either way, impossible to know without papers.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I was thinking Siamese too...but I wasn't sure if that breed had white on them...

that's why im thinking snow shoe... 

no papers on the kitty. she/he is a stray..


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That definitely looks like a Snowshoe! Such a beautiful, gorgeous kitty! 

A little bit of a long story: my aunt found a starving cat wander up to their house years ago, and it looked like the most beautiful Snowshoe imaginable. At first, they weren't positive on its breed, but the vet was adamant that it had all of the characteristics of a purebred Snowshoe. They wondered how such a pretty cat would end up a stray... until they discovered that the cat had terminal stomach cancer. They guessed that the previous owners just dumped the cat in a wooded area near my aunt's house. The story ended sad, but they gave the beautiful kitty a loving home for it's final months.

Long story short... sometimes purebreds or mixes can definitely make appearances!

Regardless if the kitty is a Snowshoe or not, it is gorgeous and definitely looks like one!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

The recessive colourpoint (Siamese) gene has been in the general cat population for many decades now. This cat is likely a domestic short hair cat who has also inherited the colourpoint gene from both parents. Our little female looks just like her. Without the colourpoint gene she'd probably be a black and white tuxedo cat.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay. Great. Thanks everyone.  

No sightings of this kitty since the post.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautiful coat! Perfect winter camouflage , too!

It's the exact shade of snow in waning sunlight...


----------

